# Solved: Outlook 2007 font size problem



## coffeefool (Aug 3, 2007)

When replying to a message, the font size is huge! And going Tools > Options > Mail Format > Stationary and Fonts and modifying the values there doesn't change anything. I've adjusted the font size in Windows XP SP2 to Normal and still no go. The font size also differs in the contacts' info page. That is, it's one size in the name, address, etc fields and different in the Notes section. Any idea how to change the defaults short of re-installing the program?


----------



## jimr381 (Jul 20, 2007)

I do not know if Outlook 2007 uses Word as an e-mail editor, but if it does you can change the normal style and see if that helps within the e-mails.


----------



## coffeefool (Aug 3, 2007)

Yes, Outlook 2007 uses Word for some functions, and I'm pretty sure Outlook uses it as the editor. I forgot to mention the computer is using Word 2000. I'll try your suggestion and see if that works.


----------



## coffeefool (Aug 3, 2007)

Well...I've a challenge. I've installed the Office 2007 compatibility patch, re-installed Outlook 2007. Btw, Word 2000 features aren't compatible with Outlook 2007 as far as I can tell. Still having problems.


----------



## jimr381 (Jul 20, 2007)

Aye if I recall Outlook 2007 and the prior versions are picky about having the most up to date version of Word installed as well with regards to the version of Outlook you have installed as well.


----------



## Zack Barresse (Jul 25, 2004)

If you can get them to play nice, cool beans. Office 2000 is in extended support, which basically means you won't get much as far as updates or serviceability.

So you're saying that Tools | Options | Mail Format | Stationary and Fonts, you're changing the right item and it is doing nothing? Have you tried changing all three items, or the theme?


----------



## cherry pie (Jun 4, 2007)

Is it possible that the message is just zoomed in? does the huge letters appear only for replied messages or new messages as well?


----------



## coffeefool (Aug 3, 2007)

I tried all three options. I'll check back in on the zoom question...


----------



## coffeefool (Aug 3, 2007)

The font is bigger on both replies and creating new messages. The font is the same when opening a message received. How is the zoom changed?


----------



## coffeefool (Aug 3, 2007)

Aaah. Found the zoom. Everything looks right. Thanks!!


----------



## cherry pie (Jun 4, 2007)

haven't been in here for a while. but good to know  I have an embarrasing question though... how did you zoom??  I usually zoom by pressing ctrl + scroll up and down on the mouse or touchpad. But now I got curious to find a slider or such thing to allow zooming (in case no scroll wheel in the mouse) couldn't find anywhere...


----------



## coffeefool (Aug 3, 2007)

No problem... When you have a message (either a new one or a reply), click in the body of the message so the cursor is there, then click the Format Text tab. Second from the right (depending on your ribbon setup) is the zoom option. Click it, then adjust zoom as you like.


----------



## coffeefool (Aug 3, 2007)

By the way, I found this also affected the notes section in the contacts information. :up:


----------



## cherry pie (Jun 4, 2007)

Thx... I was looking the message ribbon all the time.. no wonder I couldn't find it


----------



## coffeefool (Aug 3, 2007)

Lol :d


----------



## Zack Barresse (Jul 25, 2004)

Outlook 2007 is very difficult like this because there are, last count as far as I can remember, over 40 unique ribbon structures. The application is not like any other Office application. Personally I think it is the most expansive and complicated of them all, but the most used. Glad you figured it out, and thank you for posting the solution!!


----------



## coffeefool (Aug 3, 2007)

No problem...


----------

